# an unusual purse



## wordpaintervs

watched a u-tube about a Dresden blade purse (no pattern) but I had the Dresden ruler so gave it a try with some old pale gray/green denim, instead of the various fabrics shown and this is how it came out. I hope you will enjoy seeing it. It is lined with same fabric as the strap and top of purse.

Since I am 73 and hang out in jeans, this will be an unusual purse for me. If I get cowardly I'll give it away to someone younger. (Giggling) I stuffed it with a small bath towel to show 'capacity' and may add lace flowers down the side of the front part.


----------



## wordpaintervs

I added my own style strap and decorative stitches


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love it and it IS denim.... Love the contrast material... (I'm younger, only 70... Hint, hint....). Carry it with pride.. It looks great.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Don't get cowardly. It is very cute. I love it.


----------



## judeanne

74 here and I love it.


----------



## DHobbit

so attractive!

:thumbup:


----------



## seedstitch

wordpaintervs said:


> watched a u-tube about a Dresden blade purse (no pattern) but I had the Dresden ruler so gave it a try with some old pale gray/green denim, instead of the various fabrics shown and this is how it came out. I hope you will enjoy seeing it. It is lined with same fabric as the strap and top of purse.
> 
> Since I am 73 and hang out in jeans, this will be an unusual purse for me. If I get cowardly I'll give it away to someone younger. (Giggling) I stuffed it with a small bath towel to show 'capacity' and may add lace flowers down the side of the front part.


72 and 'Liking' your purse. Good use of denim in partially worn jeans. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## TennKnitter

Aint nearly as young as you, but that purse is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## wordpaintervs

OH WOW...thanks to you all. I really appreciate your comments. My hubby have smiled and half frowned and said "It's Different" and I said, well, I made it myself and its not like the boring granny bags I always carry. He said "Well! you are a grandma, and I dont' think your other purses are boring!".....giggling.

I like your avitar TennKnitter...is it special to you?


----------



## CaroleD53

I love it!


----------



## user64822

It's gorgeous!


----------



## littleladybug

I'm 60, and I love it! If I ever find time, I might make one for myself! Good job, great imagination!


----------



## DHeart

Very nice. Be brave and use it and see how many compliments you get!


----------



## judyh47

I am a senior too ... don't own a pair of jeans ... but would be more than happy to carry that bag around with me. Whoops, sorry! purse. Lol!


----------



## Damama

73 next month, wear jeans all the time, love, love, love your purse!!!!


----------



## virginia42

Have a question. What is a Dresden ruler? Love the purse.


----------



## no1girl

Im just on 80 and love the purse,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but you will never see me in jeans, I have never owned jeans,


----------



## kiwiannie

Your bag is fabulous, beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seedstitch

virginia42 said:


> Have a question. What is a Dresden ruler? Love the purse.


This YouTube shows a Dresden Ruler:

http://quiltexpressions.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/dresden-tutorial/


----------



## seedstitch

wordpaintervs said:


> watched a u-tube about a Dresden blade purse (no pattern)(snipped ....).


Wow, I bow to your talent, wordpaintervs; I just watched a couple tutorials myself and this work is HARD! Salute.


----------



## BarbaraBL

Would I be considered 'someone younger' at 62? Love it! Beautifully made.


----------



## moonriver

Just love it.....beautiful work


----------



## Howdi95

It looks very nice. I wouldn't put any lace flowers on it. It looks so nice because it's simple (elegant shape). But that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## peanutpatty

I'm 77. My idea of dressing up is a new pair of jeans. I wouldn't give something that pretty and unusual away. Use it with pride in a job well done.


----------



## Sue Fish

very nice...


----------



## wwrightson

Love your bag. What's age got to do with it? Carry it proudly; you've done a beautiful job!


----------



## mama879

Well ladies I'm much younger then you all. Only 20 years or so. I do love it and I think each and every one of you can use that bag. It is unusual but it is made with love and made for your self. I think you would get a lot of compliments on it. Use it in good health


----------



## Ronie

I love it!!! I don't carry a purse I have a flat wallet for my important items.. the funny thing is I love purses and have at least a dozen.. I just couldn't handle the purse, and dogs at the same time so I started putting it in my pocket.. 

I don't have the Dresden Plate templet but I do have the fan one.. I bet it would make a nice purse too ..


----------



## Kathie

It looks perfect for you. Great job.


----------



## Tapraol

Very nice purse!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Love the unusual shape of that purse. Don't be shy about using it, it's great!


----------



## Latou

This whole thread has done my heart good. I am 71 and live in jeans. There are people who seem to think that we should suddenly develop a love of crimplene and it just isn't going to happen, is it folks? :-D


----------



## Beth72

Just turned 74 at beginning of this month. I wear jeans all the time. I have several that i have outgrown and carried around for a number of years. I too have been contemplating making a purse out of them. I also have a pretty floral patterned piece of material I bought at JoAnn's on sale. You have given me the courage to make my own jeans purse. I love you purse and when we are in our 70's we deserve the right to be as funky as we want.


----------



## Windbeam

Nice work, love the bag.


----------



## Stardust

72 and a half here. Remember when we were kids, those halves were important when telling our ages.

Now, I gotta find out what is a Dresden blade...


----------



## lovey

Nice!


----------



## String Queen

So glad to hear that I won't be exoacted to give up my jeans any time soon. I carry a purse made of old jean too. Yours is much more inventive. 

You must be a quilter too. 

Robin (59)


----------



## jonibee

Oh..keep it ...it's beautiful..I love the way that it's put together..and the floral straps are so pretty and imagine everytime you open it up ..it like a breath of Spring! I'll be 72 in June..and I like the way it presents itself visually..be proud and use it.


----------



## flhusker

Cool purse. Wear it with pride. I'm 71 and if I knew how to sew I'd be making one for me.


----------



## SherryH

I love your purse, and it would look great with jeans or even a skirt, or summer dress. Shoot, who cares whether anyone else likes it, use it if you want. The real importance of a purse is will it hold what you want to put in it?


----------



## JoRae

I am a purse nut and I really like this one. I am 63 and would carry that one. I may try to make one. Great job, thanks for posting.


----------



## Estee

Don't worry what others think...I'm 73, the original Jeans Girl since I was 10...Had to buy boys jeans back then...Still wear them every day..If people scoff that's their problem , not mine...I have brightly colored purses too...the bigger the better...Keep that purse and carry it proudly, after all your hands made it...


----------



## SEA

I saw the video done by Jenny from Missori quilts.

She makes it look so easy. I might try it but just know the lining will give me issues.

I think your purse is great.

SEA


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

Unique and different, I like it at 59 here!


----------



## trolleystation

79 next month. I will be very disappointed if you do not use that wonderful bag. I wear jeans and baggy sweatshirts.
After dressing up for work for all those years, I am going to comfortable in my retirement.


----------



## island stasher

As a purse and bag lover, I have to say that is one sweet purse! When you use it, you'll get compliments everywhere you go! Great job!!


----------



## Louisew

I'm 56 & wear jeans everyday!!' Love them, I'm lucky enough to work in an office that allows us to wear them. I love your purse! I used to make clothing out of my old jeans, halter tops - in the 70's, skirts, purses!! Carry it with pride it is gorgeous!!
Louise


----------



## Dorsey

83, wear jeans all the time, would love that purse! Carry it happily!

Dot


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Carry it, and be proud,


----------



## CarolBest

Love it.


----------



## wordpaintervs

virginia42 said:


> Have a question. What is a Dresden ruler? Love the purse.


A Dresden Plate makes the pretty flower like circular design with a center piece (circle or otherwise). Old pattern and pretty as well as poplular. some have 21


----------



## wordpaintervs

some have more the n 21


----------



## Joan Nasiatka

I'm 78 and would love to have one like that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## yogandi

I love it!


----------



## wordpaintervs

I used the jenny Doan tutorial (Missouri Star Quilt company...BUT...I sewed all the purse with the smaller shapes together at the top of purse. When both sides of front was done, I used it as a pattern to do the lining. Just sew the sides together for each part (outside and lining) then do that thing where you take the endings and go in 2 inches and sew across to give it a shape and partial boxed look. with outside turned so seams are inside. fit INSIDE of lining to it (lining seams outside over purse front). Sew around the top edges. (Be sure you left , a 3 inch opeining for turning purse. Turn purse inside out and push lining inside the purse, then stitch edge all around. Make and attach straps anyway you wish. Hope that works. send me a PM if you have a question and I'll try to help. Vickey (hope my directions were not clear as mud)


----------



## alexis kuppersmith

i like this great job


----------



## Teeple

I will be 72 in June and love your purse.


----------



## gjz

Wow! Love it! Been looking for a new purse.... You did a lovely job.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Perfect for any age, very nice work.


----------



## GrannyH

Missouri Star Quilt Company has a nice video on how to make this purse.


----------



## Manddevans

What a great bag good colors as well from Denise Townsville australia


----------



## CALLI

We must have watched the same video!
It inspired me to use up some bright red scraps I had left over from another large tote bag I made for a friend


----------



## glnwhi

like your purse


----------



## wordpaintervs

that is really pretty. love the colors. I made one in blue denim and may make 5 more similar and try to sell them. I put in so many hours cutting and working with the denim and etc I'd want $30 to $35 for mine, or I'd save them as a gift instead. HOURS OF WORK. I plan to make some using fabric. Did you use batting? I didn't with the denim as it was heavy denim and thought it would be overkill to do it. Thank I will post the denim one.


----------



## virginia42

seedstitch said:


> This YouTube shows a Dresden Ruler:
> 
> http://quiltexpressions.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/dresden-tutorial/


Thanks.


----------

